# Butts and Brisket



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Fired up ole smokie Saturday to cook some Q for my Grandson's 6th birthday gathering. I cooked 3 butts, 1 brisket and 2 fatties. Here are some pics.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Mouth waterin as usual.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

i think i just ruined my dinner,ain't no way i'm gonna eat anything else after seeing those beauties!!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Now that's some good eatin' right there. Sure beats what I'm fixin' tonight.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I really need to try a fattie, they look delicious.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Thumbs way up brother.... my gout condition has prevent ment from eating meats...my smoker has seen fire in about 2 months.. I might fire up this weekend and give the foods away..


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

CrawFish said:


> Thumbs way up brother.... my gout condition has prevent ment from eating meats...my smoker has seen fire in about 2 months.. I might fire up this weekend and give the foods away..


Sorry about your condition! Prayers are added for ya.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CrawFish said:


> Thumbs way up brother.... my gout condition has prevent ment from eating meats...my smoker has seen fire in about 2 months.. I might fire up this weekend and give the foods away..


Eat cherries (the darker the better) and drinking cherry juice is the natural and proven way to help prevent gout. Hope you gout condition improves.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks Catman. I've been doing just dat everyday. I don't have it flare up as often as it did before. That could change after a put on a butt/ribs/chicken/ on the smoke along with some beers this weekend.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Lookin' fanger lickin' good.Keep the cherry thang goin' and hope ya gets mo better soon.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Teo, I keeps tellin you to get Allupurinol fer da gout. I is a expert on the subject since I fit it for 10 years or better. When I started the med, it took about 3 months to get the uric acid level down and from then on I felt human again. The only thing the sawbones knows is the level of acid. As far as what sets it off they ain't even gots an educated guess.. Eat what the hell you want and take the meds. And beer ain't one off them. I know.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

wdbrand said:


> Teo, I keeps tellin you to get Allupurinol fer da gout. I is a expert on the subject since I fit it for 10 years or better. When I started the med, it took about 3 months to get the uric acid level down and from then on I felt human again. The only thing the sawbones knows is the level of acid. As far as what sets it off they ain't even gots an educated guess.. Eat what the hell you want and take the meds. And beer ain't one off them. I know.


+1 on the Allupurinol.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

If I sat a plate like that on my head my tounge would slap me to death tryn to get to her 

See, it's like this,,,, when ya enjoy good food like I do it dont make no never-mind if'n it's sweet BBQ or good ol carolina fixed, it gets all gone anyway 

Dang ya'll done went and made my mouth to slobern


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Please tell me about that sauce. Being from NC our sauce has a ton of vinegar. I do not like the stuff from the grocery store like Bullseye. It is good on ribs but not on BBQ. 
I really like the tomato base with sugar and vinegar but it is sweet and now I have to watch the sugar intake. It is not a heavy vinegar sauce but there is a presence in the taste. 

I am looking for something a little different that I can whip up at home other than my usual sauce. My usual sauce goes something like this: sugar, vinegar, ketchup, diced tomatos, garlic powder. Simmer until the sugar dissolves. 

Thanks!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Teo, I meant beer don't cause grout, so drinks all you can holds.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Finger, tells me you ain'ta usin vinegar. Not in North Carolina. Never heared of sesh!!!!!!!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

We use a little wd. It is kind of like sweet and sour sauce. It is sweet but you get a hint on vinegar. I do not care for the mostly vinegar sauce.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I am a mustard based sauce person myself!

2/3 Cup Yellow mustard
1/2 Cup Sugar (regular granulated) 
1/4/ Cup Brown Sugar 
1 Cup Cider Vinegar 
2 Tbsp Chili Powder 
1 Tsp Black Pepper 
1 Tsp White Pepper 
1/4/ Tsp Cayenne Pepper 
5 Drops Tabasco 
1/2 Tsp Soy 

2 Tbsp Butter 

Mix all but Soy Sauce
and Butter in a Sauce
Pan and simmer for 15 minutes.
NOTE: Fumes will take your breath so be careful breathing this stuff.
Stir in Soy Sauce
and Butter after simmering 15 minutes is complete.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Great recipe Paymaster. Now all you sinker makers read this and copy it. If you want to save on electricity, jest put your lead in a pot and dump this recipe over it. Get all your molds and equipment out beforehand cause this mix will melt the lead in around 2 minutes. I never have understood why everybody south of Roanoke has to disgrace a perfectly good piece of pork with such a conglomeration as you jest posted. Come on up to the mounteens and I'll show you how to make a GOOD BBQ sauce. BTW, leave the one ingredient at home that would stop you folks in their tracks iffen it was tooken away from you. I gots a squirt bottle wid a little bit in it. Always keeps an ounce of it around to last me the year.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

On a more serious note Paymaster, you have posted some great recipes. Thanks. But today, you hit an all time low. That mess would make anything un-reconizable.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

WD,I live a wee bit south of you and nary a speck of musTURD evuh gits near my Que.My stuff is tomato based and only has two of his ingredients in it and only two tbs of those.Once you taste mine,you is gwanna be jest like a fish dats bit oneuh my ties.Hooked all the way to the pan.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Don't doubt that in the least.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Flathead, maybe you can help me out here. Being a tarheel, figgered you mought have heard about it. The story came to me from a reliable source. Seems like 1, maybe 2 million years ago an ancient decided he wanted some wine. So, he made a batch then fergot about it and it turned to vinegar. Since he couldn't drink it, he hauled it off into the field. Well, a short, ugly, hairy lady that live in Af-fur-ker happened by, thunk her name was Lucy. and found it. She couldn't drink it either so decided to sell it. Since it was too heavy to carry, she up and invented the wheel and got some of her bunch to help her haul it to the coast. She cotched a ship and set sail. Jest so happens she landed on the OBX. Well, Lucy sold it to a bunch of locals and sailed home a very rich lady. The bunch that bought it didn't know what to do with it at first, so tied a tomato on a string and dipped it in. Then a bucket of wild mustard, followed by wild garlic and sech. They soon realized they were over their heads and hired Yuck, the head cook of their tribe and he hired an assistant, name of Ugh. Now Ugh was surfing the web one day and run into Paymasters recipe and took it back. After adding a little of this and that, sampling it after each adding, Yuck bend over to retrieve a spoon and cut the worlds biggest blue flame. Jest so happened a wild hog was walking by and got hit broadside wid that air buscuit. Scroched every last one of the hairs offen the pig and toasted him. Ole Ugh grabbed a bucket outta the vat and tried to put the flames out. To no avail tho. The hog was done. Now being oppurtunist, they decided to et it. The rest is history. At least that's the way I heared it.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Yep,that's a akerut storee,been handed down fer thousands of years, but not complete.Ole Yuck took his vinegarmater and moved to Lexington,NC whilst ole Ugh tuk his vinegarmusturd and retarred to the SC low cuntree.Lucky fer the rest of us neither one wuz able to has any offspring.Ther family tree,real big 2 x 4, got hit by one dem blue flames.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

